# My wish list - Heavy webbing/burrowing tarantulas.



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, need your input please!

I am currently going CRAZY! for old world baboon tarantulas or burrowing types. My wish list currently consists of...


Monocentropus balfouri (have 3 spiderlings...but always will be room for more as im interested in breeding in a couple of years).

Haplopelma Lividum.
Haplopelma minax.
Haplopelma robustum.
Haplopelma schmidti.

Hystrocrates gigas.
Hystrocrates hercules.

Ceratogyrus cornuatum.
Ceratogyrus sanderi.
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus.
Ceratogyrus darlingi.
Ceratogyrus marshalli.

Coremiocnemis spec - blue.
Coremiocnemis spec - Malaysia.

Citharischius crawshayi.

Hetrothele villosela.

Selenocosmia javanensis.

Megaphobema velvetosoma.

Pamphobeteus antinous.

Lasiodorides striatus.

Cyriopagopus paganus.

Eucratoscelus longiceps.

Lampropelma nigerrimum.

Chilobrachys andersoni.

Holothele incei.

Ornithoctomus spec "malthai".

Selenocosmia dichromata.

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi.



So please feel free to contribute and may also help others if seeking some old worlds or burrowing tarantulas. And please feel free to update any latin names which have changed. 

Thanks in advance. :2thumb:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

A very good list you have there, expensive taste.

Haplopelma are pretty decent when you see them. I currently have lividum, minax and albostriatum.

The KB's don't do much, mainly eat a bit and hiss plenty when they're not happy. Hysterocrates are reasonably similar in that they are pretty mean.

I see you've listed a few Ceratogyrus there too, if I remember correctly cornuatus and marshalli were merged. Same goes for darlingi and bechuanicus.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

You've missed out a few of the Chilobrachys

C.fimbriatus ( a must IMO)
C.huahini
C.(sp?)aladdin
C.sp.'penang'

Then there's Ornithoctonus aureotibialis as well as the Pterinocilus genus (murinus , lugardi and chordatus) . My phlogellius sp. 'Queensland' loves to burrow too .


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a Marshalli if you want her? Shes got crazy abouts of webbing and borrowing in her hide!


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> You've missed out a few of the Chilobrachys
> 
> C.fimbriatus ( a must IMO)
> C.huahini
> ...


Thankyou. : victory:



Willenium said:


> A very good list you have there, expensive taste.


Thanks. And what ones on the list would be the most expensive aswell as the monocentropus balfouri. :lol2:
:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> You've missed out a few of the Chilobrachys
> 
> C.fimbriatus ( a must IMO)
> C.huahini
> ...


Agree with these completely. Fimbriatus are a real must.


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Are c fimbriatus more aggressive then the babbons?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tavor21 said:


> Are c fimbriatus more aggressive then the babbons?



Nah , they're runners not fighters . Saying that , mine are only juve/subadult so that may change but at the moment they seem less defensive than my Pterinochilus of a similar size for instance .


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Em might add it to my wish-list then. Maybe for Christmas or birthday


----------

